# cutting the hair on the tip of the tail



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

I was told this tip years and years ago. I have seen both reputable breeders of both working and show dogs here in Germany doing this and wondered if anyone else has ever heard of it.

Apparently the hairs on the tip of the puppies tail are very sensitive. When they make contact with the ground on a regular basis it could result in the dog curling its tail. An undesirable trait in a GSD, and therefore they cut these hairs off.

I have done this myself for years because of the above reason, but have never thought to question the truth behind it. Does anyone know if in fact it is true or just a myth?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never heard of clipping the tail hairs.
i'm curious to see the other replys.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We've been breeding and showing for quite a few years now.....NEVER...have we clipped any hair off the tail end...of any dog.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Uh, I'd say MYTH. 

Never heard of this and never had a problem... A gay tail or whatnot is from genetics, not a dog's tail hairs being sensitive...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You kidding me? This has got to be an old wives tail. 

The tail curl is genetic, my one dog has more curl than the other and NEITHER ever had the fur cut.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, I have heard of it and know it is or has been done. They trim off the pointed hair off the end of the tail...on a puppy.

who knows if it helps? But, sure it is done.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

That's interesting lol. I have never heard of such a thing before!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

It's been done for MANY MANY years in Germany and in the U.S.
I believe a less than straight tail is for the most part genetic. I do think that in some instances it may help but I think the reason for many of the old time breeders doing it and suggesting it be done is more superstition than anything else. I think it helps them come to grips with the fact that the dog has a curled tail but they've done everything they could short of breaking it to try and help it to hang straight.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have never heard of it til now. My dog's tail is curled and I would not change it for the world!lol


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

When Zeva was small, if her tail hit the snow, she'd start chasing it... she LOVES to chase her tail, even now, like a dork! Hubs thinks it's funny... I hate it! *sigh* So, I play ball w/ her and she doesn't have time to chase it.

But as for making it curl, I also vote no. My sisters GSD's tail curls, but I'm not entirely convinced she didn't get a mix.


----------

